# Bow hunter class rules



## Crs89 (Aug 5, 2013)

What are the official bowhunted class rules? I'm wanting to use a cbe hybrid tec sight is it legal or not it has 4 pins but can be used as a slider. Thanks in advance, Cody


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

If you're referring to IBO or ASA you can use it but it cannot be adjusted once tourney shooting starts.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

robbyreneeward said:


> If you're referring to IBO or ASA you can use it but it cannot be adjusted once tourney shooting starts.


That is absolutely correct.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Technically, you could move it once in ASA. You could inform your group that you are going to move your sights and make 1 gang adjustment on the range....technically.


----------



## Crs89 (Aug 5, 2013)

robbyreneeward said:


> If you're referring to IBO or ASA you can use it but it cannot be adjusted once tourney shooting starts.


Would this apply at the rinehart 100?


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Dunno about rinehart. Never done that. And yes I'm mistaken reylamb, you are correct on 1 adjustment per ASA rules


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Crs89 said:


> Would this apply at the rinehart 100?


I have no idea whatthe R100 rules are.


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

you cannot make adjustments in R100 I believe


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

What are the official bowhunter class rules? I think my club uses IBO rules, and I was wonder what the rules are on stabilizer and side bars


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Crs89 said:


> Would this apply at the rinehart 100?


The R100 is just a fun shoot so there are no strict rules


----------



## osagebender (Feb 24, 2013)

I love my CBE tec-hybrid . I shoot the IBO worlds last year and going to shoot ASA this year, hunter class. everybody is correct you an use it. Great sight ,can shoot hunter class shoots and also shoot with my friends 90-100yds.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Just looked at sword website, they make some nice sights and have .10 blue pins as a option.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

reylamb said:


> I have no idea whatthe R100 rules are.


R100 is not a real shoot as to asa/ibo/regions......its more of a novelty fun thing


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Fun shoots are the most fun... You know what I mean


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.ibo.net/pdf/2014/IBO%20RULES%202014.pdf



Krash said:


> What are the official bowhunter class rules? I think my club uses IBO rules, and I was wonder what the rules are on stabilizer and side bars


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

DrumdudeLarry said:


> http://www.ibo.net/pdf/2014/IBO%20RULES%202014.pdf


Thank You


----------

